# Nurseries for 4 year old



## scharki (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey everyone. I am about to move to Dubai for the short term, possibly long term and need to find a good nursery for my 4 year old daughter. Currently living in the UK and never been to Dubai so am a bit lost at the moment. Can anyone recommend a good English nursery or possibly multilingual nursery (as she grow up bilangually with English & German)?? Thanks v much  Isabel


----------



## Finding my path (Sep 25, 2010)

i guess it depends where you are going to be living and how far you are prepared to travel. There are lots of nurseries here so it might be best to go look for yourself as they can vary in size, standard, teaching methods etc.

My son went to New Safa Nursery which is near Safa Park. I would say the curriculum is more international rather than english even though we are British. The headmistress is German. It has European teachers and although its an older nursery it was lovely, friendly and smaller class sizes.

Also, if your child is already 4 years of age it might be an idea to also consider schools as the FS1 + FS2 spaces are very limited in British schools. The downside of schools is that they are not normally as flexible with opening times as nurseries, especially if you are a working parent.


----------



## scharki (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey. Thanks for that. Unfortunately I have no idea where I'll be living yet, which makes it even harder to come up with some sort of plan. As I'm initially only going short term


----------

